
Sean Spicer targets own staff in leak crackdown - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.politico.com/story/2017/02/sean-spicer-targets-own-staff-in-leak-crackdown-235413
======
joshmn
Oh the irony of leakers leaking information about an anti-leak meeting.

This is how a dictatorship starts in 2017.

~~~
mdonahoe
Are you saying that the leaks are a bad thing?

